# My soon to be C59



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

I just pulled the trigger on a new Colnago C59 frame just like this one:










It will be equipped with Campy Record 11 speed.

I still have not decided on stem/handlebar/wheels.

I am soooooooooooo excited.

My "problem" now, is that I am not quite sure what I will do with my 2012 Bianchi Infinito.

Anyways, it feels good to finally join the Colnago Club.

BTW, C59 owners could you please share some of your own riding experiences with the C59. And if anyone out there has a similar C59 frame already built up, could you please post pictures?

Mille grazie!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Great looking scheme. .


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Mapei said:


> Great looking scheme. .


Thankss, I like the understated look.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey B. Eja, you are starting to get a fine collection. Hint, "collection" means more than one bike. So KEEP the Infinito! And get that De Rosa that you were looking at!  

BTW, I love that Colnago scheme! Next to the Mapei World Champion colors, that is my second favorite (Molteni and Sarroni follow closely).


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Ride-Fly said:


> Hey B. Eja, you are starting to get a fine collection. Hint, "collection" means more than one bike. So KEEP the Infinito! And get that De Rosa that you were looking at!
> 
> BTW, I love that Colnago scheme! Next to the Mapei World Champion colors, that is my second favorite (Molteni and Sarroni follow closely).


Thanks...I may have to put the Bianchi under covers if I am going to fool the wife. 

I couldn't agree on a price for the DeRosa, so I had to pass up on that one. 

I now need a titanium DeRosa. :thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

hint: I had a Bianchi 928L and a 928SL and a Bianchi Ducati that I loved. Now I have many Colnagos and no Bianchi


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> hint: I had a Bianchi 928L and a 928SL and a Bianchi Ducati that I loved. Now I have many Colnagos and no Bianchi


I do love my Infinito, but realistically speaking, once I take delivery of the C59 most of my riding time will be divided between the Bottecchia and the C59. 

A bike is meant to be ridden and not just hang on a wall. So I may end up selling the Bianchi.


----------



## gemesif (Feb 28, 2012)

*Idea for stem/handlebar*

Deda Elementi bike component - dedaelementi.com


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

gemesif said:


> Deda Elementi bike component - dedaelementi.com


YEP, I like where you are going. I have a Deda Presa carbon handlebar and a Deda ZeroNero stem on my Bianchi. They are great


----------



## gemesif (Feb 28, 2012)

*Tip, who has a lot of money...*

SRM PowerMeter


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

gemesif said:


> SRM PowerMeter


I will look into it. 

Although with my low power output, do I really need a meter?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

bottecchia_eja said:


> I do love my Infinito, but realistically speaking, once I take delivery of the C59 most of my riding time will be divided between the Bottecchia and the C59.
> 
> A bike is meant to be ridden and not just hang on a wall. So I may end up selling the Bianchi.


What kind of Bottecchia do you have? A classic lugged steel, red and white with cursive lettering??? If so, I drooled all over my keyboard!  If it's a carbon frame, is it the Bikesdirect Bott or the Italian company Bott? I don't know how they do it but it seems that there are two "Bottecchias"- the one from BD and the other from an Italian company that sponsors race teams. They are clearly two different categories of bikes and technology. Anyone know how that inter-relates?

I agree that bikes should not hang on walls, unless of course it is a classic like the one I mentioned, or a Molteni Merckx. 

But even if a bike gets ridden once a month, it is still being "ridden" aint it????:thumbsup:


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Ride-Fly said:


> What kind of Bottecchia do you have? A classic lugged steel, red and white with cursive lettering??? If so, I drooled all over my keyboard!  If it's a carbon frame, is it the Bikesdirect Bott or the Italian company Bott? I don't know how they do it but it seems that there are two "Bottecchias"- the one from BD and the other from an Italian company that sponsors race teams. They are clearly two different categories of bikes and technology. Anyone know how that inter-relates?
> 
> I agree that bikes should not hang on walls, unless of course it is a classic like the one I mentioned, or a Molteni Merckx.
> 
> But even if a bike gets ridden once a month, it is still being "ridden" aint it????:thumbsup:


If this is who I think it is he has on of the cleanest, beautiful Bottecchia's out there!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

BacDoc said:


> If this is who I think it is he has on of the cleanest, beautiful Bottecchia's out there!


Is this the Bottecchia that you were thinking of?




























  

BTW, since taking those pictures I have cleaned the saddle and handlebar tape. :thumbsup:


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Ride-Fly said:


> What kind of Bottecchia do you have? A classic lugged steel, red and white with cursive lettering??? If so, I drooled all over my keyboard!  If it's a carbon frame, is it the Bikesdirect Bott or the Italian company Bott? I don't know how they do it but it seems that there are two "Bottecchias"- the one from BD and the other from an Italian company that sponsors race teams. They are clearly two different categories of bikes and technology. Anyone know how that inter-relates?
> 
> I agree that bikes should not hang on walls, unless of course it is a classic like the one I mentioned, or a Molteni Merckx.
> 
> But even if a bike gets ridden once a month, it is still being "ridden" aint it????:thumbsup:


It is the Columbus SLX model, circa 1989.

I recently upgraded the drive train to Campy Athena 11sp and I can't even begin to tell you how sweet the ride is.

Saturday I took the Infinito for a long, flat 66 miles ride. But Sunday I took the Bottecchia to go hill climbing around my home. The roads that I rode on yesterday were some of the same mountain (well really hills) roads that they rode in the last stage of the 2011 Amgen Tour of California. That old steal frame is as responsive today as it was when I first bought the bike 22 years ago.

BTW, I have decided that I have no choice but to obey Rule #12 which states, in part, that at a minimum we should own three bikes and that after that number has been obtained, the optimun number of bikes is N + 1, where N represents the current number of bikes in our stable. 

But seriously, I wouldn't be looking to buy a new bike if: 1. the Colnago C59 frame, in the PR99 paint scheme, was not so nice to look at it and 2. the LBS was not offering me such a good deal on the frame and components.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

bottecchia_eja said:


> It is the Columbus SLX model, circa 1989.
> 
> I recently upgraded the drive train to Campy Athena 11sp and I can't even begin to tell you how sweet the ride is.
> 
> ...


LOVE your Bottecchia!!! That is the one!!


----------



## gemesif (Feb 28, 2012)

*Need or not...*

Actually, I don't need but I like it. Look, it's worth.

www dot srm dot de

(To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater.)


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Ride-Fly said:


> LOVE your Bottecchia!!! That is the one!!


thanks man...I appreciate the comments.

There is some history to that bike (as there is about most "older" bikes).

My mother, whose family was too poor to be able to afford a bike, "lent" me the money to buy that bike. At the time I was the only breadwinner at home; I was struggling with a mortgage, three newborns and a new career--there was no way I could've bought the Bott without a "loan" from mom.

My mother never learned to ride a bike, but she knew of my passion for bikes. she also saw me struggle to complete two centuries on a bike that weighed 30 pounds. So when she saw me leafing through a Bott catalog, she knew exactly what to do.

I rode the heck out of the Bott, riding her whenever I could find free time on weekends and evenings--I was one happy "cycliste." But with a growing career I found little time to ride the Bott, so I hung her from the garage ceiling, where she remained for over 10 years; sad and unused.

My lack of physical activity made me gain weight (I was still eating like I used to eat when I was riding)--eventually I developed diabetes. I was angry with myself and so I did not take of my diabetes and consequently my blood glucose numbers spiked. I was on a fast road to losing a limb (or two) and I had a one-way ticket for the dialysis center. 

Then three years ago my mother passed away from complications resulting from her own diabetes. I was depressed and angry. Then one day I was in the garage, feeling sorry for myself when I swear the Bott "spoke" to me--telling me to get off my fat ass and start riding her again. 

So I pulled her down from the ceiling hooks, wiped her down, cleaned out the old, caked up grease, made a few adjustments and took her for a short spin around the block. WOW...all the good old memories of riding her up long hills and down stretches of flat roads came rushing back to me. I felt so good that I cried. 

Anyway, to make a long story short (too late I guess). I began to ride the Bott again. It was hard at first. The first time that I rode 5 miles I thought I was going to drop dead (this coming from a guy who used to ride centuries without much training). But little by little the mileage increased.

As thge mileage increased, the pounds dropped off. Most importantly, my blood sugar levels first leveled off, then began to drop.

I am now 30 pounds lighter, my blood sugar levels are close to normal and I only use 20 units of insulin daily (down from a high of 140 units a day).

I can say that my mom's gift of that beautiful Bott literally saved my life.

I may own other bikes (including that Colnago C59 Italia) but none will ever be as beautiful and meaningful as the Bottecchia that my mom bought me.  

Thanks Mom!


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang! That's a great story. Some Moms are just too cool.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

quikrick1 said:


> Dang! That's a great story. Some Moms are just too cool.


Mom was cool that way. She died too soon. But every time that I ride my Bottecchia a little bit of her rides with me.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

bottecchia_eja said:


> thanks man...I appreciate the comments.
> 
> There is some history to that bike (as there is about most "older" bikes).
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! That's an awesome story!


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Mom was cool that way. She died too soon. But every time that I ride my Bottecchia a little bit of her rides with me.


I figured there had to be a great story behind an awesome bike. That is one of the cleanest Bottecchias out there - ride on bro!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

BacDoc said:


> I figured there had to be a great story behind an awesome bike. That is one of the cleanest Bottecchias out there - ride on bro!


Bac, thanks. I saw what you did with your rescue Bottecchia.

Do you still have it? If you do, I have a couple of parts that that you may be interested in. I will send you a PM with details and pics. I like what you did with that Bottecchia and I think there should be a "reward" for your efforts. I will be ou tmost of the day tomorrow. but I will PM you soon. 

BTW, my new C59 is here tonight. she is in the garage, spending quality time getting to know her stable mater--Bott and Bianchi.

I will post pics soon.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Still have it as I have just finished the build. I have a tough time selling any bike and will keep this one - it's an early 70's so it's the oldest in my fleet. I would be interested in anything you have!

Look forward to the pics of this Colnago!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

*My new C59 is here!*

My new C59 is finally here.

I picked up my new C59 last night (Saturday). On Saturdays, the bike shop normally closes at 5:00 p.m. The owner (Keith) and the mechanic (Sean) stayed until 6:00 p.m. so that the bike could be finished in time for me to ride it on Sunday, Father’s Day. A huge shout out goes out to you two, and to the rest of the crew (JP, Martha, Chris, et al.) at Nonstop Ciclismo in Ventura, California. You guys are the absolute BEST. Mille grazie, mille grazzie!

All the hype about the C59 is true, a thousand times over. I will post a more detailed review after I have the chance to take her out for longer rides.

In the meantime, however, I can report that the C59 climbs like the proverbial scalded cat, it is super stable on fast descents and it is extremely comfortable on rough roads. 

Is this THE BEST bike ever? Probably not—there are other fine bikes out there. But for me, and for Tommy Voeckler (who rode a C59 to victory on ten stages of the TdF and a 4th place overall place) the C59 is a pretty darned awesome bike.

So without further ado, here are a few pictures of my new C59.










*I took some other pictures of the earlier stages of the build, but I took them with my iPad and I have no idea how to get pictures from my iPad to my PC. If anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.*










*Keith (owner) taking pictures of the final stages of the build. Sean (mechanic) putting on the finishing touches.*










*The C59 going to her new home.*























































*Made in Italy!
*









*The Maestro’s signature!
*

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

bottecchia_eja said:


> My new C59 is finally here.
> 
> I picked up my new C59 last night (Saturday). On Saturdays, the bike shop normally closes at 5:00 p.m. The owner (Keith) and the mechanic (Sean) stayed until 6:00 p.m. so that the bike could be finished in time for me to ride it on Sunday, Father’s Day. A huge shout out goes out to you two, and to the rest of the crew (JP, Martha, Chris, et al.) at Nonstop Ciclismo in Ventura, California. You guys are the absolute BEST. Mille grazie, mille grazzie!
> 
> ...


Where is the "Love" button???? I want to press it!!!!!! 

Jon Paul and Keith are great guys! I chatted with them a few times last November when I was staying at hotel in Ventura. Are you from that area?? I used to live in Agoura Hills/Oak Park. I love that area of SoCal. Probably the only place in SoCal that I would want to live now is the Conejo Valley area. 

Back to Non-stop. They had a Master XL in 55 in your color scheme (forgot which PR it is, PR82???). Wonder if they still have it as I am very tempted.

Can't wait to read your reviews. I LOVE Colnagos. I think they are the best descending bikes in the world. They may not the best at climbing or crits or sprints... but for bombing down hills, nothing can match them. Keith the owner of Non-stop had the same sentiment.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Ride-Fly said:


> Where is the "Love" button???? I want to press it!!!!!!
> 
> Jon Paul and Keith are great guys! I chatted with them a few times last November when I was staying at hotel in Ventura. Are you from that area?? I used to live in Agoura Hills/Oak Park. I love that area of SoCal. Probably the only place in SoCal that I would want to live now is the Conejo Valley area.
> 
> ...


Hi, hi! The people at Nonstop Ciclismo are absolutely awesome. The new mechanic, Sean, is the DaVinci of bike mechnics. 

The color scheme is PR99 and they do have a Master in that same color scheme, I have not checked the size, however.

I live in the Conejo Valley and for my money, it is one of the best places in California, if not the USA, to be a bike rider. Agoura/Oak Park are great areas. I really like Agoura and the quick access to Kanan Road, all the way up (and down) to PCH. Thousand Oaks was recently voted among the top 50 bike friendly cities int he country (it was #38). 

I rode the bike up Westlake Boulevard, from T.O. Bl. down to Los Arboles, then went up Erbes to Olsen, turned left and headed down to Moorpark Road, to go down the Norwegian Grade. Returned via Madera Road and the Reagan Library. Not the highest hills around here, but I got some nice climbs and descents. The bike climbs well, but as you suggested, and Keith has verified, the C59 is the bomb going fast downhill. It feels safe, responsive AND controlled.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

he could probably be the DaVinci, but I am the Michelangelo 

That bike is great, congratulations. And a beautiful build, the same build I would have done myself.

I like your choice of wheels, my C50 is also build similarly, and let me tell you, from a guy who has Neutrons, Eurus, Zondas, Boras and Hyperons ( and had various 7850s ) The best riding wheels I have is my 32x3 hand builts on Record Hub/Open Pros/DT Revos-Comp (built by myself  ).

What are your rims ?

Only thing I would change on your bike if it was made for me is the saddle. I recently switched to a SLR Carbonio Flow, and that is a really great saddle. I had been set for a long time on more padded and bigger cutout saddles ( like the SLC, SLR flow or the SLK ), thinking that was better on the long run for comfort, and avoiding the carbon superlight saddles, but after trying the minimally padded SLR Carbonio I am a convert, The saddle is not only very light, but it is indeed very comfortable. Those carbon rails indeed have more give than the Titanium, Vanox or Manganese rails, and that makes a big difference in comfort. The saddle has indeed a hard top that is minimally padded but your butt get used to it quickly and the impact absorbing rails give overall a better ride. 

I am settled on the SLR Carbonio Flow with the cutout, but I have riden also a SLR fibra version without cutout and didn't have any problems after a 40K ride, however I guess the cutout is desirable for longer rides when you get more tired and tend to sit less well on the saddle.

The SLR fibra can be found for a very good price online BTW.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

She's a beaut, bottechia. Congratulations on a very pretty build!

On a side note, and in general: Æstetically I prefer the shift cables run in front of the bars and not behind, and I still have crisp shifting om my 2009 SR/Deda Zero100 (RHM) combo.

This is serious: Ditch the valve caps.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

kbwh said:


> She's a beaut, bottechia. Congratulations on a very pretty build!
> 
> On a side note, and in general: Æstetically I prefer the shift cables run in front of the bars and not behind, and I still have crisp shifting om my 2009 SR/Deda Zero100 (RHM) combo.
> 
> This is serious: Ditch the valve caps.


But...but...but...the tire makers include the valve caps, so they must enhance performance. Right? 

OK, valve caps will go, but I am keeping the valve nut thingy! 

All kidding aside, thanks for the compliments. This bike's ride is pretty fantastic--solid and very stable. 

I will mention the cable routing to the mechanic, maybe time for him to try something new.:thumbsup:


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> he could probably be the DaVinci, but I am the Michelangelo
> 
> That bike is great, congratulations. And a beautiful build, the same build I would have done myself.
> 
> ...


Salsa, I have no doubt that you are the Miguelangel (or Michaelangelo) of bike. 

The rims are Ambrosio Excellence 32 with Sapim spokes. These are the same rims that I have on the Bottecchia (red anodized) and on the Bianchi. Laced to Record hubs, these rims work great for me. And, as I have pointed out in another post, changing tires with these rims is ridiculously easy--basically just use my hands/fingers.

I have the same saddle model on all three bikes. I had trouble with saddles and I have finally found one that I like. I am thinking of buying a couple of extra ones, for that day when Selle Italia stops making them.

The bike shop owner and the mechanic both recommend the SLR Carbonio. both are much-better-than-average riders, so I guess that you are in good company.

I plan to ride the hell out of the C59. Looking at the clock, waiting for 5:00 p.m. to roll around..


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The valve caps are fine. The nuts that capture the tube against the rim are not fine. The tire will creep around the rim over time and if the tube can not move with the tire it will eventually tear, which is impossible to field-repair if you're not carrying a complete spare tube.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

icsloppl said:


> The valve caps are fine. The nuts that capture the tube against the rim are not fine. The tire will creep around the rim over time and if the tube can not move with the tire it will eventually tear, which is impossible to field-repair if you're not carrying a complete spare tube.


OK...OK...OK...no valve caps and no nut thingy. In fact, I think I have been violating one of The Rules by sporting both the cap and the nut.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow! What a great bicycle, I'd be scared to death driving that brand spanking new beauty home on the rack but at least you have a good one.

Love the build especially that cable housing, sweet! Ambrosio wheels, I used Ambrosio wheel set on my Bottecchia rescue - just goes to prove the saying "great minds think alike" 

That baby does look fast!!!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

BacDoc said:


> Wow! What a great bicycle, I'd be scared to death driving that brand spanking new beauty home on the rack but at least you have a good one.
> 
> Love the build especially that cable housing, sweet! Ambrosio wheels, I used Ambrosio wheel set on my Bottecchia rescue - just goes to prove the saying "great minds think alike"
> 
> That baby does look fast!!!


I drove all the way home using back roads, did not wantbto go on the freeway. Even so, I kept looking out my rearview mirrors to make sure no one was getting "too" close.

Bac, I have a campy vintage crank arm with rings (lright side only) with the name Bottecchia engraved on it. I also have a black quill stem with the name Bottecchia on it. I will PM you with pics.

If you want them (think you can use them) you can have them for free, just pay me for the shipping. I will try to get pics out tonight.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Absolutely! 

Will look for your PM!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

BacDoc said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Will look for your PM!


PM sent


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Beautiful paint scheme. I want one!


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Wow, beautiful! I would imagine this will mean your Infinito will be gathering dust for a while?


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

skhan007 said:


> Wow, beautiful! I would imagine this will mean your Infinito will be gathering dust for a while?


Thanks SK, the 'Nago is a beaut, I can't stop smiling while I am riding her.

The Infinito is a very different bike. The tubes, all around, are thinner, almost delicate looking-- yet the Infinito is a very stable ride.

The Colnago feels more like my Bottecchia in the way power is transmitted, almost instantly, from my guns to the pedals to the drivetrain.

Because I am still getting familiarized with the Colnago, I will ride her a lot more than the Bottecchia or the Infinito. After the "shake-down" period, all three bikes will get equal time out on the road. :thumbsup:

How are you doing with your new sled? Do you have mor epics to post? We all love to see bike pics.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Congratulations on your new C59! and what a beautiful story about your Mom.

I do have a question, but it's not related to Colnago or Bottecchia. I have a CLK as my regular ride as well, and that's a beautiful example you have. What is the rack at the back? Right now, I'm using a simple Thule that hangs off the back and looks ridiculous, and I'm pertified of scratching the paint on the trunk.

Many thanks


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

iyeoh said:


> Congratulations on your new C59! and what a beautiful story about your Mom.
> 
> I do have a question, but it's not related to Colnago or Bottecchia. I have a CLK as my regular ride as well, and that's a beautiful example you have. What is the rack at the back? Right now, I'm using a simple Thule that hangs off the back and looks ridiculous, and I'm pertified of scratching the paint on the trunk.
> 
> Many thanks


Thanks, on the C59 and on my Bott story. I miss my mom every day, but riding the Bott eases the pain just a bit. . 

I love the CLK, and I too would be petrified of scratching up the pain o n top of the trunk.

The rack is a Thule2, hitch mount.

The hitch receiver is mounted so that when I am not using the rack I can remove the receiver portion and thus hide it. When I remove the receiver portion, the installation is nearly invisible.

If you like, I can take pics of hte set up and post them here.

Let me know.

Ride safely!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Bottecchia_eja,

That would be awesome! Thanks so much!! I used to have an old E wagon that could carry four up top and two in the trunk, just for cycling. But it started getting old and I had to get rid of it. Thanks so much for the pics of the hitch mount!!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

iyeoh said:


> Bottecchia_eja,
> 
> That would be awesome! Thanks so much!! I used to have an old E wagon that could carry four up top and two in the trunk, just for cycling. But it started getting old and I had to get rid of it. Thanks so much for the pics of the hitch mount!!


I will take the pics this weekend. 

I own a 1989 300TE with over 250k on the clock.

I still use to haul stuff, including bikes. The old W124 series Benzes are bomb proof.

In fact, a few years ago a Brit TV station tried to destroy a 300TE, even shot a cannonball at it. The car refused to die.:thumbsup:


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

iyeoh said:


> Bottecchia_eja,
> 
> That would be awesome! Thanks so much!! I used to have an old E wagon that could carry four up top and two in the trunk, just for cycling. But it started getting old and I had to get rid of it. Thanks so much for the pics of the hitch mount!!


 I will take pics this weekend. Thebtrailer guy did a great job hiding the receiver. :thumbsup:


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

iyeoh said:


> Bottecchia_eja,
> 
> That would be awesome! Thanks so much!! I used to have an old E wagon that could carry four up top and two in the trunk, just for cycling. But it started getting old and I had to get rid of it. Thanks so much for the pics of the hitch mount!!


Here are some pictures.

The Thule 2 bike rack fits into the receiver.

The receiver can be removed and the car looks stock.

I leave the receiver on all the time. Makes it easier.

The entire set up is very solid and stable.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you very much!! That is awesome!


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Is this the Bottecchia that you were thinking of?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pardon me, but would you mind sharing where you got that beautiful bar tape? 

Superb restoration/updated build - I love the mix of new and old, yet still holding on to Italian heritage. :thumbsup:


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

champamoore said:


> Pardon me, but would you mind sharing where you got that beautiful bar tape?
> 
> Superb restoration/updated build - I love the mix of new and old, yet still holding on to Italian heritage. :thumbsup:


First, thank you for your kind comments. I've owned the Bottecchia since new. I got it back in 1989 and I still ride it on a regular basis--in fact today I took her for a quick 45 miles ride to PCH.

The tape is NOS and the brand name is ISCASELLE. If you do a search on eBay you can find a seller in Canada that sell it, in all different colors. I bought mine from him.

Hope this helps.


----------

